# Revell Germany 1/350 Bismarck



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

Went to a local hobby store today and saw for the first time a 1/350 scale Bismarck from Revell from Germany. From the pictures on the side of the box, it looks like a very nice kit.


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

Ive done ship models from Revell they seem to do a pretty good job on the detail 
never done the bismark but thought about it


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I heard that its the best Bismark out now.

I'd like to see one open.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

http://www.modelwarships.com/reviews/ships/dkm/bismarck/350-revell-peek/rvl-review.html

Jim


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

thx for the link Jim I knew it was awesome now I know for sure


----------



## LIGHTNING44 (Jul 6, 2007)

I only do a few models a year, and i think this will be one of them. I did the U.S.S. Arizona last year and had a lot of fun. Since the Bismark is my favorite ship, it's time to take a drive to Hobby Town


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I love the fact that the anchor chains are not molded into the deck plates.
I hate having to scrape them off.


----------

